# New alfalfa seeding



## fe390man (Dec 30, 2014)

I have 50 acres of new fall alfalfa seeding. 25 rr and 25 of convention with OG. Seeding is 3 weeks old. Coming up strong. Ground was tilled prior to planting. Previously they were oats fields so have volunteer oats growing and some weeds. New to weed management practices. Any recommendations? To early to spray? What to spray? Thanks guys!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gly after the third trifoliate in the straight RR alfalfa.

I am not sure when you can spray alfalfa seedlings with 2-4DB.....but my guess would also be after the third trifoliate.....that is what I would use on the alfalfa/orchard planting....but the orchard grass would also need to have tillered at least 3-4 branches before spraying.

Regards, Mike


----------

